# Clifford will be going to his new home soon!



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What wonderful news! Clifford is going to fit right in with his wonderful forever family. What a happy ending!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like it could not have gone better for Clifford, the big red dog. So happy this worked out so well for him. Thank Dog those first owners brought him back. They sure did him a favour. Also, thank you and Trillium for seeing this boy in a wonderful forever home Cherie!
Hugs all around!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so happy for Clifford ! He will soon forget all the bad memories !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is splendid to see. The new family will have bookend poodles!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like a 'Sweetheart of a dog' has found a 'Sweetheart of a home!'
What a wonderful job everyone has done to assure that beautiful boy is going to have his happy ever after!!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

And they all lived Happily Ever After........

A fairytale ending for sure.


Viking Queen


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Two boys and two SPOO's sounds just right. I'm so happy for Clifford.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Viking Queen said:


> And they all lived Happily Ever After........
> 
> A fairytale ending for sure.
> 
> ...


That made me tear up! xo


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> That made me tear up! xo


Well, you ARE his fairy Godmother, aren't you......you and Trillium?

I sure think you both are.

Cathy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium and her family have been Godsends through all of this!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

My hearted ached for this beautiful boy, but not anymore, Clifford is on his way to happy days! What a sweetheart, he certainly deserves to be happy and loved.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

How beautiful are these two SPOOs! And how cozy Clifford looks in his potential forever home! Goodness, look at him all snuggled up to t he baby!

I am so happy to see this story coming to a very happy ending!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I honestly couldn't ask for more for Clifford. His new family to be love him to pieces. He and his sister Roux have a blast together. I'm extra special pleased that they will bring him back here for visits. They are just a wonderful special family. I'm so thankful that this sweet wonderful boy ends up with them he deserves it.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Can you make it part of the deal that Cliffie's new owners must send pictures on a regular basis?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> Can you make it part of the deal that Cliffie's new owners must send pictures on a regular basis?


We have already spoken to them about it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they are both soooo beautiful!


----------

